# Jinma 224



## Silvercreekbill (Mar 28, 2020)

I have a Jinma 224 with a Y380 engine that I bought used and it struggles to start. The pics are from a resent clutch replacement as I have been working to get it fully functional. It has always been hard to start... it turns over like the battery is almost dead, but I know it’s fully charged. I tried cleaning all the contact points, but no noticeable improvement. It always eventually starts though... Any idea how to correct this?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Have a look at the starter, maybe there is a carbon build up around the brushes. Take it apart and see if you can clean it up. It may help.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

And another is to check the commutator and brush plate bushing, if this bushing has wear, this will allow the armature to pole against the fields and cause the starter to speed up and then slow down and this will continue in that cycle as long as the starter switch/button is engaged.

Worn brushes will give you a sluggish starter also.


----------

